# Do Bettas hibernate?



## Ender.Wiggin

Hello Everybody!

I have been taking care of my wife's Betta for the last several months. After remedying a fungus situation (he had a white fuzzy growth on the fins) in the fall, he seemed to be better but was spending most of the time at the bottom of the bowl, hardly eating and rarely swimming or creating the blanket of bubbles on the surface. 

Now he ignores the food completely and only moves when I remove him to clean the bowl (at least I know he is still alive!). But since it is winter, and the heat in the house is generally lower than the summer, I realized that the water temp. in the bowl must be pretty cool. Do Bettas hibernate when their water temperature gets too low? Or does this fish have fungus brain damage...


----------



## thatsfishy

I would not call it hybernate, but bettas do get very passive in cold water. Maybe you want to invest in a small thermometer. Wal*mart here carries a 7.5W mini heater that is suitable to heat small tanks and bowl from 1-5g (actually it works best in tanks under 3g, because it does not put out a lot of heat) to bring the temp in the bowl up a bit. He should perk up in more ambient water.


----------



## (RC)

The Betta is not moving because he is to cold. They don't hibernate, but they do die if the water gets cold enough. They normally die not from the cold water , but from something else they can't fight off becuase there system is weakened from the cold water.


RC

RC


----------

